# Preferred shotgun barrel length for a calling shotgun?



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I am shopping for a shotgun for raccoons to coyotes, and am looking at autos (A300, SA-08, M3000, 930, and V3) with 26-28" barrels, or cheap pumps (88, 500, 870, 835) and separate barrels. Choices for the Mossberg 500/88 seem to be 18.5", 20", 24", and 28", 28" being the most popular.

Will be shooting 2.75" #4 turkey loads, #4 buck, and 3" #4 buck. 3.5" #4 buck and slugs for friends if I go with the 835.

Hunting is mostly wooded areas, with some fields.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

My 24" on my old side-by-side seems to be a good medium. I have been able to twist 90° to my left to kill a coyote at 10 yards before he realized that he was in danger. Just my 2 cents on the matter.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Much has changed over the years relative to powder burn rates, and therefore, length will be more a matter of personal preference than function.

Years ago "goose guns" had barrels as long as 36 inches; now they can get the job done at half that length - even better! Why? Powder burns completely in short lengths and having a longer barrel only slows the shot down, although minimally. Longer barrels, on the other hand, are preferred by some people, because they make for a more fluid swinging action than shorter barrels.

If I'm hunting grouse in heavy cover, a short barrel is best for maneuverability. For geese, doves, or crows a longer barrel may swing better with no worries about obstructions.

The key is using the proper choke for the task at hand and learning how certain shot patterns before committing to anything afield.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Mark Steinmann said:


> My 24" on my old side-by-side seems to be a good medium. I have been able to twist 90° to my left to kill a coyote at 10 yards before he realized that he was in danger. Just my 2 cents on the matter.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The 24" 835s locally are currently at the top of the list, followed by a Maverick 88 with 18.5" barrel, with a 24 VR threaded barrel to be purchased soon after.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been using a Mossy 930 with a 24" barrel with the turkey choke it comes with (it's an external choke, so extends about 2"s out from the barrel). Patterns very good with the Remington 4bk. Easy gun to sit in thicker cover with and still be able to swing, and have shot coyotes out to 45 yards so far with that set up. Plus, I'm not afraid to beat it up since they aren't super expensive for an auto loader. It's been reliable as can be, so I have no concerns bringing it on stand with me.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Tuffdaddy, no issues with the 930? I have seen several issues posted, but i have seen it locally priced at less than $400 for the waterfowl model.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Most problems with the 930 and 935 are owner caused, and that is they arent properly cleaned before use. For a shotgun to be drug around and still go bang, you cant beat them !!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I've had it for a year now and put a couple of hundred rounds through it (lots of 4bk, some turkey loads, and a lot of 7.5 clay loads). I had one fail to extract the first day I used it. No problems since. I think I paid $530 for the turkey model (a buddy runs the gun department at our local mom and pop shop).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got a browning BPS a few years back and it functions flawlessly. Handles 2.75 to 3.5 with equal ease.


----------

